# Laughable...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I just thought people might get a kick out of this. I had just finished going to the bathroom, stood up, and Theus (the new kitten) jumped onto the toilet and almost fell in. That would have been fun. haha. Luckily, I saved him just before he fell in with my quick reflexes.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Make sure you keep your toilet seat down when not in use, kittens are notorious for wanting to see whats in that big bowl.

I had a horrible, horrible experience when I was about 19 and living with a friend who had a horse barn, I came out one morning to the barns restroom and we had barn kitties who had drown in the toilet because the lid had been left up. It was horrible.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, I do, Whiteleo. XP And I taught my husband that loooong ago when I almost fell in one morning because I went to sit on it and didn't realize the seat was up. I had just stood up and turned around to flush and close the lid when he jumped up there. haha.

My roommate leaves hers up, which pisses me off, but she leaves the door closed now (finally, because I had to keep reminding her). He fell into her toilet once before, but thankfully it was flushed.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL kitty swimming pool! But seriously hope kitty never does go there!  Men and toliet seats! ugh! Now to teach the roomate to close the lid also! Glad they close the door though! My one daughter closes the door also but she leaves the lid up not the seat LOL but the lid! I dont care for that! I need to get on her and get her to close the lid! Well none of the dogs thank goodness drink out of the toilet but my one lab use too~ she doesn't anymore!:wink: Your kitty sounds very cute and curious gee aren't they all!!!!!!!! Keep her safe the little cutie!



sorry to hear whitelos story that is so sad. :frown:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

wags said:


> Men and toliet seats!


Actually, my roommate is a GIRL! hahaha.


----------

